# Life is short. Create a sense of urgency.



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Life is short. Create a sense of urgency. 

You get older a lot faster than you think. So pay attention. Attention is an underrated faculty it's not the same as thinking. It's watching to see what's in front of your eyes. To guide yourself as a consequence of what you perceive. It's the faculty that transforms thought if you let it. 

And your conscience alerts you, as well. It lets you know when you're wasting time. And very few people are happy with that. No one escapes that voice of conscience.

Jordan Peterson


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have just become aware of Jordan Peterson. Interesting dude.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> And your conscience alerts you, as well. It lets you know when you're wasting time. And very few people are happy with that. No one escapes that voice of conscience.


Oh the guilt....


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I had to let Guilt go from his job. I have no demand for it.
I hired a new guy about 5 years ago called Appreciation.
He alerts me at various times during the day to stop and stare at a cloud, pat the dog, smell a rose and sit down with my wife at lunch instead of the computer.
Worry was another slacker I fired. Neither one of them made any difference in how the day turned out.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> I had to let Guilt go from his job. I have no demand for it.
> I hired a new guy about 5 years ago called Appreciation.
> He alerts me at various times during the day to stop and stare at a cloud, pat the dog, smell a rose and sit down with my wife at lunch instead of the computer.
> Worry was another slacker I fired. Neither one of them made any difference in how the day turned out.


I hired the same guy but he tells me to smell the dog and pat the rose. I probably should have done a better job of checking his references.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Between the government and the sourpusses, good emotions are hard to find. 
My only qualification for hire is that they just show up every day.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

GTX63 said:


> I had to let Guilt go from his job. I have no demand for it.
> I hired a new guy about 5 years ago called Appreciation.
> He alerts me at various times during the day to stop and stare at a cloud, pat the dog, smell a rose and sit down with my wife at lunch instead of the computer.
> Worry was another slacker I fired. Neither one of them made any difference in how the day turned out.


I agree. 
One of the things I use to gauge how important something is- If I was told today that I had one month to live, what would I spend my time doing? Obviously I need to go to work to pay my bills, but many of the things I could stress over aren’t really that important. 
Personally, when I hear the word “urgency”, I think of stress. No thanks. For me it’s more about balance. 
I have the day off of work. My wife and I are going to hit thrift stores and antique shops. Then eating at a favorite restaurant of ours. No time frame or itinerary, just spending time together with each other doing something we have in common. The projects I need to get done can wait for another day.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Urgency does lead to stress. The happiest people I know live life at a slow and steady pace. Things they know are who they are, what is important to them, what they want to accomplish and do and have planned how to get there. I think that people need to learn how to relax since modern life seems to be lived at high speed with unnecessary urgency. I have never felt guilty about relaxing as I work hard the rest of the time but I make sure we all get time to live and do what we want. Just sitting and watching the plants grow is my idea of time well wasted.

I was told that I had maybe two months to live. Going to work to pay my bills for that time was the farthest thing from my mind> I was told by everyone that I needed a bucket list. I did not has I have done most of what I wanted to do and had had plans for the rest but as John Lennon said Life is what happens to you .when you are busy making other plans.

Instead of a bucket list I made a f**ket list and stopped doing anything that I did not like to or want to do and also no longer dealing with people who made my life unpleasant. Works great.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

"He alerts me at various times during the day to stop and stare at a cloud, pat the dog, smell a rose and sit down..."


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Work will always wait for you.

Stop, smell the roses today. They won't wait for you.


----------

